# Teaching puppy to swim



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Some breeders will introduce puppies to water before sending them home.

Some things you can do:
1) Have a kiddy pool accessible in the yard, initially with only a little water.
2) DO NOT force the puppy in the water...she CAN swim but we want her to love it.
3) Have her watch adult dogs playing and having fun.
4) Go to places where you can wade in, and the water gets gradually deeper.


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

We brought Riley home at 8 weeks and she was swimming by 9 weeks. First thing we did was show her where the steps are so that if she falls in accidentally she knows how to get out. She has also been taught to go in on the steps (vs. being allowed to jump from the side) and she can go in on command only. She will be a year old this week and we still never let her swim without one of us there.

We just adopted a new boy. He has been with us 7 weeks and is crazy about the pool. First we had to teach him that he could not just jump in whenever he felt like it. He, too, had to be taught to use the steps to get in and out of the pool.

It is great fun. We swim several times a week.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Timing is everything. When we got Lucy, it was October and cold and well winter happened. So we only just got her swimming (like really swimming, not just wading) last weekend! SO much FUN! She LOVED it. We had to go in with her, but she got the hang of it quick.

I know this doesn't really answer your question, but thought I'd share.


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

I had Molly in the pool within a couple of days of bringing her home, mainly to teach her where the stairs are. My two are never left out alone, but even then, accidents can happen, and I wanted her to know how to reach the stairs. My pool is situated to where you have to walk the entire length of it, with a 5' clearance on either side, to reach the grass. I couldn't _not_ teach her.

I have a 5' deep tanning ledge in my pool, that sits in about 6" of water, with two bubblers on it. It's actually the first step (we literally designed our pool, with dogs in mind - nuts, I know...), so she would hang out there and play with the bubblers and splash around. I'd sit on it in a sand chair.

It wasn't long before she was watching my Lab, and extending one paw off the step in a swimming motion, but she couldn't get up the nerve to push herself off. I stood on the second step and gently pulled her into the water. It didn't take her long to catch on, and now she's leaping from the top step and retrieving bumpers like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I got my golden when she was 3mths old!.She learnt retrieving,right away and swimming,as well!.It depends of the dogs!.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

My stock answer LOL ... Doritos float


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

Jo Ellen said:


> My stock answer LOL ... Doritos float


 


Stupid me... I used grapes with Chloe. _Then_ I read that they could be toxic in large doses.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

We got Tessa in about the end of september. My golden Tessa didn't start swimming till about a year old. The first time she would have gone in water to attempt tp swim she would have been close to a year. However for that whole summer she wouldn't go to a place where she actually had to swim. She would only go up to about her stomach. It wasn't till she was about 2 or 3 that she started to confidently swim anytie she wanted to. Now the summer of 2009 she loved to swim. She would go in the water any chance she woud get, mind she has done that since she was a puppy, she jsut would go any deeper then her stomach. I remember one day we were sick of her being so scared in the water so me and my brother jsut took her out where she had to swim and she realied she loved it. And now she loves it swim.


----------



## IceZero (Dec 11, 2009)

Thank you for the information The weekend we get our puppy, we will be heading up to the cottage where we have a boat on a lake. So, I guess we will try in a shallow area and see if our dog will like the water.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Be careful what you wish for! I can't keep Flora OUT of the water these days, I have to keep her on leash around any body of water or else she'll go swimming in it, regardless of how nasty it is. :

Just be gentle with your pup, don't force it, and I'm sure he'll get the hang of it over time.


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

IceZero said:


> Thank you for the information The weekend we get our puppy, we will be heading up to the cottage where we have a boat on a lake. So, I guess we will try in a shallow area and see if our dog will like the water.


I think it would be MUCH easier to teach a dog to swim in a lake, than a swimming pool. Unless your pool has a beach entry (we didn't have the space for one, or I would have done it!), the lake will allow her to gradually walk in on her own. With a pool, there is that ever-scary first drop... unless you're my Lab, then you just leap off of the side.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Question for those with pools*

I have a question for all of those who have above ground pools and dogs that swim in them.

I keep reading that the dogs use the stairs?
Can anyone please email me what kind of stairs and where do you buy them.
My email is [email protected]
Thanks!!!

We have an above ground pool, that has a ladder, but I'm sure our dogs could not get out that way!!!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Retrievers Rock said:


> Stupid me... I used grapes with Chloe. _Then_ I read that they could be toxic in large doses.


Bananas don't float, but they work wonders in a kiddie pool. lol


----------



## flgal23 (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't have a picture, but my parents have an above ground pool that has steps that stay in the water, no ladder. They are pretty big, but very nice.


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> I have a question for all of those who have above ground pools and dogs that swim in them.
> 
> I keep reading that the dogs use the stairs?
> Can anyone please email me what kind of stairs and where do you buy them.
> ...


Someone just posted pics on here of their dog swimming in an above-ground pool, and she was using the steps. I want to say that the dog's name was Molly?

I think you'll find the post under the pics forum.


----------



## IceZero (Dec 11, 2009)

kdmarsh said:


> Be careful what you wish for! I can't keep Flora OUT of the water these days, I have to keep her on leash around any body of water or else she'll go swimming in it, regardless of how nasty it is. :
> 
> Just be gentle with your pup, don't force it, and I'm sure he'll get the hang of it over time.


lol....Definitely, we will not force him. We will just walk the dog by the shore and if he is interested then we will let him decide to go the extra step


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I definitely think it's good to have the puppy in a baby pool first.

I really wanted a golden that liked water since Misty was a water fanatic. When we saw Chester dive into the water bowl at the breeder's house, we knew he had to be the one. So when we put out his kiddie pool, he went right in without us even having to help him. We've been putting more water in it recently.

My parents are just about to open their pool today and we definitely plan on having Chester in it soon.


----------



## werblam (Apr 28, 2010)

MittaBear said:


> I definitely think it's good to have the puppy in a baby pool first.
> 
> I really wanted a golden that liked water since Misty was a water fanatic. When we saw Chester dive into the water bowl at the breeder's house, we knew he had to be the one. So when we put out his kiddie pool, he went right in without us even having to help him. We've been putting more water in it recently.
> 
> My parents are just about to open their pool today and we definitely plan on having Chester in it soon.



Chester is the cutest puppy!


----------



## Honey (Jan 20, 2010)

Honey hadnt gone in passed the first step in the pool untill today and all day long she was jumping in. She has been in love with the river im glad she finally came around today she loved it loved it


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I have a kiddie pool here too & Roxy, Piper and Blue played in it as babies ---I would let the puppy walk in the water at the lake to "get his feet wet" lol but would not try to actually get him to swim until a little later ...there are fear periods with puppies in their earlier weeks and gradual introduction to new experiences is key. Remember he is just a baby!...I also would want all shots in place for his protection...


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Mad came home at the end of March, and because of the shots protocol and the fact that we don't have a cottage or much access to water that I would consider it safe for her to go in, didn't get to swim as a pup.

She's always loved the water, for wading in, but until yesterday at 28 months, never did learn to swim. She fell in the pool at my parent's place at about a year old, and I think it might have scared her.

Enjoy that beautiful new pup.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Tess only waded in the river at the dog park, until last week, when she saw a 5 month old GR puppy retrieving sticks out of the deeper water. She went straight in and swam! I think she was even even more amazed than I was. Her kiddie pool she just uses to wet her balls and squeeze them...


----------



## IceZero (Dec 11, 2009)

arcane said:


> I have a kiddie pool here too & Roxy, Piper and Blue played in it as babies ---I would let the puppy walk in the water at the lake to "get his feet wet" lol but would not try to actually get him to swim until a little later ...there are fear periods with puppies in their earlier weeks and gradual introduction to new experiences is key. Remember he is just a baby!...I also would want all shots in place for his protection...


Thanks Heather. I think thats the answer we were looking for.


----------

